# آلية تركيب شبكة مرشات إطفاء الحريق . . . !



## إبتكار (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة لجميع منسوبي الهندسة الميكانيكية ، ، ،

الجميع منكم يعلم كمية الأعمال التي تكون محصور بين الـ Concrete Slab والـ Ceiling 

بالطبع أنها قد تزيد أو تنقص حسب إحتياجات المبنى نفسه ، ولكن سوف 

أذكر لكم الأعمال وإرتفاعها على سبيل ، ، ،

Lighting Condut = 10 cm thick
A/C Duct = 66 cm thick
Space = 5 cm thick
Fire Fighting = 10 cm thick
Space = 5 cm Thick
Lighting Fixtures = 15 cm

حيث أريد أن أصل بالنهاية إلى أقل إرتفاع ممكن لهـذه الاعمال حتى أستطيع 

ان أزيد من الإرتفاع الصافي للدور ، ، ،

نقطة الخلاف مع المقاول هي أن الـ Fire Fighting التي تساوي 4 

بوصة وقطرها 10 سم تحتاج إلى 10 سم إضافية معللا ذلك بأن المرشات 

لابد أن تخرج عاموديا من الـ 4 بوصة وتشبك عن طريق وصلة لتنزل إلى 

أسفل السقف ، ، ، أي أنها تكون على الشكل التالي :

Lighting Condut = 10 cm thick
A/C Duct = 66 cm thick
Space = 5 cm thick
Fire Fighting = 20 cm thick
Space = 5 cm Thick
Lighting Fixtures = 15 cm

مؤكدا على كلامه أن المرشات لا يمكن أن تتفرع عن طريق الجنب ، وهذا ما 

جعله يضيف الـ 10 سم فهل هذا الـكلام صحيح أم لا . . ؟ ؟

طيب لو إفترضنا أنه صحيح ، لقد قمت بمراجعة مخططات الـ Fire Fighting والـ A/C Duct

وجدت أن الـ 4 بوصة للـ Fire Fighting لا تكون أسفل الـ 

A/C Duct الرئيسية ، ، ،

فمعناها أنه لن يحتاج الـ 10 سم المختصة بوصلة المرشات . . ! !

وليس من المنطق أن يجعل الـ Fire Fighting تحت الـ 

A/C Duct لأنها سوف تكلفة بحكم أنها ستحتاج إلى تثبيت ! ! !

أرجوا من لدية إفادة ومرئيات حول هذه المسألة أن يزودني بها ، لأني مثل ما 

ذكرت أريد أن أحصل على أكبر إرتفاع صافي للدور ، ، ،

علما بأن المشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية

ولكـم جزيل الشكر . . .

​


----------



## عمر999 (4 يناير 2008)

الاخ ابتكار 
لااعتقد انك ستجعل جميع الخطوط 4 بوصه لان المرشات تتوزع على الخطوط الفرعيه وهى عادة تكون 3و2و1.5 بوصه ويجد اكثر من3 طرق لتركيب المرشات 
علما ان كلام المقاول صحيح .


----------



## إبتكار (4 يناير 2008)

الأخ الكريم عمر أشكرك على تعليقك

ولـكن أريد أن أوضح لك أن الشبكة ليست جميعها 4 بوصة

كلامك صحيح هي متوزعة على الـ 3 ، 2 ، 1.5 ، 1 بوصة

وأنا ذكرت الـ 4 بوصة لأنها هي أكبر حجم والتي على أساسها

سوف أبني القياسات ، ، ،

ذكرت أن هناك أكثر من ثلاث طرق لتركيب المرشات . . ؟

هل يعني أنه لا يشترط أن تتوزع من أعلى ومن ثم تنزل عاموديا على السقف . . ؟​


----------



## عمر999 (5 يناير 2008)

الاخ /ابتكار 
انا لا اعلم وضع مشروعك بلضبط ولكن لماذا لا تضع الخط الرئيسى بعيد عن الداكت والخطوط الفرعية مقاربه للداكت 
وبخبرتى البسيطة فى مجال التركيبات اهم شى فى الموضوع ان تكون التغطيه صحيحه ومتوافقة مع الحسابات الهدرولكيه وحاول ان تبتعد عن انزال اى مرش من الخط الرئيسى.
امل ان اكون قد افدك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يناير 2008)

اخي الفاضل ابتكار

اشكر لك دعوتي للمشاركة هنا

كما اود ان اشير الى انه ليس بالضرورة ان يتم جمع ارتفاعات الاعمال التي
ستمر فوق الـسقف المستعار (False Ceiling)

ولهذا السبب

فان هناك مخطط في اعمال ال(Shop Drawing) بعنوان Reflected Ceiling
وهذا المخطط يختص بتنظيم وتصميم شكل السقف النهائي من اسفل
وتنظيم علاقات العناصر به
والذي قد يحتوي على العناصر التالية::
- مجاري التكييف (تحدد كمسار فقط ولكنها غير مرئية)
- فتحات الضخ والراجع للتكييف
- سماعات الصوت
- رشاشات الاطفاء
- كواشف الدخان
- الاضاءة
- العلامات التوضيحية الضوئية
الى غير ذلك حسب المشروع واحتياجاته

لذا
فحين تصميم مسارات هذه الاعمال على السقف المستعار بهذا المخطط
يجب ان نتفادى تقاطع تلك الاعمال
بحيث تسير متوازية

ويبقى ان بعضها يجب ان يكون تحت بعضه ( مثل احيانا مجاري التكييف و جريلات السبلاي أوالراجع)
في حين تبقى مثلا خطوط مواسير مياه الحريق متوازية قدر الامكان
مع حل الاماكن التي يكون فيها تقاطع بشكل هندسي وفني وقياسي حسب ظروف كل موقع وفراغاته

اقصد
انه حتى لو احتاج المقاول الى 10 سم تحت ال 10 الخاصة بمواسير الحريق
فليس هذا معناه ان تضاف تلك ال10 سم الى المسافة بين بطنية السقف الخرساني والسقف المستعار
لانه توجد اصلا مسافة تكفي لمرور المواسير وما تحتها من رشاشات

وفي الاغلب
نأخذ اقصى مسافة فوق السقف المستعار عن طريق اعلى عنصر يمر فوق السقف المستعار والذي في الغالب هو دكت التكييف اضافة الى سمك الجريل ان اضطررنا الى وضعه تحته بدون فلكسيبل اضافة الى سمك نظام بلاطات السقف المستعار

اما بقية الاعمال فيجب ان تمر في هذه المسافة, و التي نحددها كمعماريين لضبط الارتفاع النظيف في الفراغات

ويقوم المصمم لهذا المخطط بعمل تنسيق بين احتياجات الكهرباء (مثل كواشف الدخان والاضاءة و و و ) وايضا الاحتياجات الميكانيكية (من مسار الدكت وفتحات الجريلات و الرشاشات و و ) ليدخل كل هذا في فراغ ما فوق السقف المستعار بشكل متناسق في الشكل الخارجي للسقف وغير متقاطع لتلك العناصر فوق السقف المستعار 

اخوكم / م معماري أشرف الكرم​


----------



## إبتكار (6 يناير 2008)

أنا الـذي أشكرك إستـاذي الكريـم على تلبية الدعوة

إجابـه وافيـه جـدا 

جعلهـا الله في ميـزان حسناتك

لك فائـق التحيـة والإحترام


----------



## عادل حسين بدوى (7 يناير 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا اخى كرم فإن ال Reflected Ceiling من اهم اللوحات لحل هذه المشاكل من الاول وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها فى المكتب الاستشارى الذى قام بتصميم المشروع وهذه اللوحات تساعد على ضبط ارتفاع المبنى وبالتالى تحديد التكلفه وتقليل او منع عمليات التضارب والتداخل اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 يناير 2008)

اخونا عادل حسين بدوي

فعلا صدقت
فمخطط او لوحة Reflected Ceiling يجب ان تكون مع جملة مخططات المشروع وخصوصا في المشاريع التي بها اسقف مستعارة كثيرة مثل مشاريع المول او الاسواق التجارية وغيرها

لكن للاسف
كثيرا ما نجد ان المصمم يتجاهلها 
فيترها لمخططات الورشة Shop Drawings

وهنا يكون لزاما على المكتب الفني في التنفيذ من اعدادها واخذ اعتماد الاستشاري المشرف عليها


----------



## إبتكار (8 يناير 2008)

صدقـت أخـي نهـر النبيل

تجاهلـها وتركـها لمخططات الورشة هـذا نوع

ولكـن قد تجـد هناك مصيبة أخـرى ، وهي عندما يكـون المصمم هو المقاول وبالتـالي سيقدم

لك جميع الرسومـات والتصـاميم على أسـاس راحته كمقـاول ولـن يأخذ الكثيـر من الإحتياجات

التـي تـرغبها أنت كمـالك وكمـا هو معتاد " أن تنفيـذ هذه الجزئية مستحيلـة ولا يمكـن تطبيقها "

ولكـن في الحقيقة أنهـا ليست مستحيلة وإنمـا هو ينظر لها من وجهـة المقاول وليـس المصمم

هـذا إذا ما تأخر في التقديم وتمت كـمخططات الورشة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 يناير 2008)

والله اخي الفاضل ابتكار

انها لمشكلة كبيرة 

ان نترك المقاول يقوم باعمال التصاميم للمشروع
ويسمونه " Design & Build "

وبالطبع سيقوم المقاول بوضع ما يراه جيدا من وجهة نظره
وله الحق في ذلك
وهو لن يضع شيئا ليس هندسيا
لان لدى المقاول زملاء مهندسون مهنيون فاهمون

لكن
يبقى ان مصلحة المالك سواءا في الجودة او التكلفة
تكون مغيبة في هذا النوع من العمل

وهنا
يكون الدور مهما وثقيلا
لمهندس المالك او جهاز الاشراف


----------



## إبتكار (10 يناير 2008)

يا أخـي العـزيـز

كـلامـك نابع من خبرة كبيرة

لأن هذا الذي يحدث الآن معي بحكم أني " مهندس المالك "

أشكر لك رحابة صدرك أستاذي نـهـر ومنـاقشـتك الجميلة

وأتمنى لك التوفيق في دنياك وآخرتك

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 يناير 2008)

امين يارب العالمين 
لنا ولك وللجميع


----------



## هانىحسين (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
تحياتى لجميع الزملاء الافاضل اولا يمكن اتخرج الخطوط الفرعية من الخط الرئيسى من الجانب وليس من الاسفل بالطبع ولكن اذا كان اكبر قطر هو 10 سم فمن الطبيعى ان نترك 20 سم لان التثبيت ايضا يحتاج الى قرابة ال7 سم بالاضافة الى قطر الماسورة


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (18 يناير 2008)

بالنسبه للمقاول هو فعلا محتاج 10 سم اضافيه فهو سيخرج بتي لاعلي ثم يعطي مكان الرشاش في منتصف السقف المستعار لكن ممكن يخرج من الخط الريئسي مباشره لكن سيزود فتينج زياده

لكن هناك سؤال ما هو مكان zone control station هل هو في corridoor الطرقه ام اين مكانه لئن صرف الزون لابد ان يكون في اوطي مكان


----------



## السيد احمد السيد (28 يناير 2008)

*الرشاشات المستعملة فى انظمة الحريق*

ارجو ان تفيد اخيكم ابو زياد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يناير 2008)

السيد احمد السيد قال:


> ارجو ان تفيد اخيكم ابو زياد



مشكور على حسن استجابتك وعطاءك وروح التعاون .

وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## night1m (3 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عادل حسين بدوى (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخ السيد احمد السيد مع انها متأخرة شويتين


----------



## thekind_85 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*سؤال هام بالنسبة لى*



عمر999 قال:


> الاخ /ابتكار
> انا لا اعلم وضع مشروعك بلضبط ولكن لماذا لا تضع الخط الرئيسى بعيد عن الداكت والخطوط الفرعية مقاربه للداكت
> وبخبرتى البسيطة فى مجال التركيبات اهم شى فى الموضوع ان تكون التغطيه صحيحه ومتوافقة مع الحسابات الهدرولكيه وحاول ان تبتعد عن انزال اى مرش من الخط الرئيسى.
> امل ان اكون قد افدك


 
_ياريت توضح اكتر لية تحاول تبعد بالمرشات عن الخط الرئيسى_​


----------



## السيد احمد (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووورررررررر اخوانى


----------



## mohamed alhmad (3 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ر.م علي (3 مايو 2011)

انا اتفق بالراي مع استاذ الفاضل اشرف اكرم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## sa'ad76 (18 يونيو 2011)

اشكركم جدا على المعلومات الجميلة التي ادليتم بها اخواني . ولكن السؤال الذي لم اجد لة اجابة الى الان المسافة كحد ادنى وحد اعلى بين قمى Up-right Sprinkler and bottom the ceiling


----------

